
Show HN: Git Draw allows you to draw pictures directly into your GitHub heat map - ben174
https://github.com/ben174/git-draw
======
mathgeek
This definitely falls under "really cool and completely pointless." One of the
most important technology categories. :)

------
jammaloo
I had a much less sophisticated go with the Punch Card chart, a few years
back.

Example Chart: [https://github.com/jammaloo/PunchCardChart/graphs/punch-
card](https://github.com/jammaloo/PunchCardChart/graphs/punch-card)

Repo:
[https://github.com/jammaloo/PunchCardChart](https://github.com/jammaloo/PunchCardChart)

------
gruez
Obligatory mention:
[https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar](https://github.com/avinassh/rockstar)

------
volaski
All we need now is a beatmaker chrome extension to feed this into and create a
tune.

~~~
outputchannel
You could use something like this:
[https://alemangui.github.io/Tonalhub/](https://alemangui.github.io/Tonalhub/)

~~~
volaski
haha this is awesome!

------
pearjuice
That heat map used to be a novel indicator of a user their activity. Now it
just being abused these days.

~~~
eric001
*of their public activity.

~~~
noobie
*of a user's activity

~~~
kqr
...of a user's _public_ activity.

~~~
mathieuh
Contributions to private repos are also taken into account.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Only if you're logged in; not sure if the status is visible if you're part of
the same team. (look at your own profile in an anonymous browsing window, if
you contribute to a private repo)

------
cpayne
That's very clever - but I can't keep thinking that you would go to hell for
using it...

------
throwaway999888
Finally a use for the GitHub heatmap.

~~~
navls
I'm a fan. It motivates me to stay active with open source even when my work
does not directly involve open source coding.

~~~
siddharthgoel88
But now it won't, it seems :(

~~~
swiley
It's always been easy to screw with.

